# My other Crafts



## soaring1 (Jan 13, 2016)

First stained glass piece was a parrot. My step-mother got him.
First attempt in copper. A butterfly. My grandson latched onto it.
Misc. pieces that are just hanging out.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh so pretty!! I love the tree!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2016)

Those are lovely!  So pretty


----------



## federalist (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice job on the copper rose!  How did you manage to give it the texture of petals and leaves?


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 13, 2016)

Those are lovely! I especially like the single rose!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 13, 2016)

The rose.... Love the rose, so beautiful. And the other things too. Great pictures.


----------



## Deedles (Jan 13, 2016)

These are great...love the butterfly.


----------



## Serene (Jan 13, 2016)

There are just gorgeous! So talented.

Sere


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 13, 2016)

Very lovely! I especially love the butterfly..... and your yard, too! (at least I am assuming it is your yard/property)


IrishLass


----------



## amd (Jan 13, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## paillo (Jan 13, 2016)

Fantastic! Love the tree, have you thought about making them with skinnier stems for an earring tree? Maybe just me, but I'm always on the lookout for earring trees.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 13, 2016)

You're gonna have to tell us more!!!


----------



## traderbren (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh my goodness. Wonderful!!!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow, you have some serious talent, they are beautiful pieces!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 13, 2016)

Lovely! I really dig the flowers!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 13, 2016)

I love the butterfly, but they are all gorgeous. What a beautiful place to live


----------



## Susie (Jan 13, 2016)

That parrot is awesome!  I love stained glass!!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 13, 2016)

oh my! They are wonderful! Methinks someone was being overly modest on their introduction thread!  That parrot is terrific and I love the copper work too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow, what beautiful work! You have quite a talent there.


----------



## soaring1 (Jan 14, 2016)

federalist said:


> Nice job on the copper rose!  How did you manage to give it the texture of petals and leaves?



Thank you to everyone for your kind words on my designs.

Federalist, I use a dremel with a cutter bit on the rose petals to scratch the surface for texturing, then anneal the metal for variation of color, brush the copper to make it shine, tack it to a copper rod and start bending and forming.  The leaves are annealed, hammered and bent to shape. It is fun. The hardest part is cutting the copper sheeting and smoothing the edges of each petal.


----------



## soaring1 (Jan 14, 2016)

paillo said:


> Fantastic! Love the tree, have you thought about making them with skinnier stems for an earring tree? Maybe just me, but I'm always on the lookout for earring trees.



I have made a smaller gauge wire tree for a friend and she hangs little locket pictures of her family on it.  It was a cute idea and love how she decorated it.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 14, 2016)

Did I not tell you? We.love.pictures. 
We need something to drool over, other than soap (although we never tire of those either:mrgreen: )

*Ps.* I love my Dremel, don`t know what I would have done without it, I use it for decorating glassware and other things. I don`t make metalwork but I make handmade jewelry, clay, jewelry, paintings, drawings (humoristic ones) writing (novels, poems, a coupple of childrens books, working on getting them released) cardmaking, baking, soap, lipbalms, bathbombs, candles ( a while ago) sewing  (by hand), crotcheting, knitting etc...

Phew, listing all this makes me think I perhaps like diversity. 
Or that I can`t make up my mind...? :think:


----------



## Dahila (Jan 14, 2016)

may I have rose please) beautiful works


----------



## SpringLily16 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just beautiful! You have a wonderful talent!


----------

